# MSANs & VDSL



## mostafagomaa (9 يونيو 2012)

بسم الله والحمد لله و الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 

هذه مجموعة من الكتب عن MSANs & VDSL أتمنى فعلا تفيدكم 

http://www.mediafire.com/?7dvwabphd5fnqh4
​


----------



## محمد جعبري (17 يونيو 2012)

باي لغة يا اخي


----------



## mostafagomaa (18 يونيو 2012)

بالانجليزيه و دى فقط المتوفره


----------



## coco344 (25 يونيو 2012)

مشكور على الكتب


----------



## صادق ناصر (18 يناير 2014)

مشششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmedabohany (12 مارس 2014)

many thanks


----------

